

VIDEO: 1980's RB5X Robot demo - originalgangsta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSgJDYPZcms&feature=player_embedded#

======
originalgangsta
Another rare RB5X robot has just surfaced on eBay....

[http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=16053...](http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160537993784&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4197wt_1141)

